# PT 6262 or 6265



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

hello turbo gurus. Looking to build myself a lil turbo vr6 action and cannot decide between these 2 turbos. 

Goals and setup

400-450 whp
C2 ob2 #42 
8.5 head spacer 
Kinetic Mani 
38mm Tial wastegate 

Correct me if im wrong but an 81 ar would put less strain on my transmission made of paper and staples 

Im trying to decide between 

6262 t4 81 ar 
or 
6265 t4 81ar 



Suggestions please !


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Yes, your transmission sucks, live with it.

As far as the turbo choice that's up to you, the 6262 would have a better powerband vs the 6265 all things being equal.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I run the 6265 in a t4 .81. Absolutly love it. I can cruise around like it's a regular vr, stay out of boost and conserve gas when I want to. it will also build 1-2 psi in the very low rpm which is great for cruising. Full boost right @ 4K RPM leaves you with 3-3.5k rpm to play with while under full boost :thumbup:

Your goals are low for both of these turbo's. A 6262 with a large turbine housing will make 600+. I bought my 6265 with the intension of one day running it at higher boost levels 25+psi. If your only looking for 400-450max then you should rethink your goals if buying one of the two. Honestly the 6265 is kinda "meh" at lower boost levels...22psi is when the 6265 really started to come alive. Rolling into 5th gear will have you smashing the speedo to 150mph+ so fast your body will start to tingle


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

dub_slug said:


> i run the 6265 in a t4 .81. Absolutly love it. I can cruise around like it's a regular vr, stay out of boost and conserve gas when i want to. It will also build 1-2 psi in the very low rpm which is great for cruising. Full boost right @ 4k rpm leaves you with 3-3.5k rpm to play with while under full boost :thumbup:
> 
> Your goals are low for both of these turbo's. A 6262 with a large turbine housing will make 600+. I bought my 6265 with the intension of one day running it at higher boost levels 25+psi. If your only looking for 400-450max then you should rethink your goals if buying one of the two. Honestly the 6265 is kinda "meh" at lower boost levels...22psi is when the 6265 really started to come alive. Rolling into 5th gear will have you smashing the speedo to 150mph+ so fast your body will start to tingle


x2 6265.


----------



## danz44 (May 14, 2010)

those turbos are capable of so much more than your goal. perhaps go for something a little smaller, maybe a Bullseye Power 50/57/60 trim t3/t04e and a .70 AR T3 hotside? i just tuned a 1.6L the other day that mde 480whp with a 50 trim BEP 70ar hotside turbo.

i have a 6262 ported s cover, .82 AR T3 on my 1.6L SOHC Honda motor and at 20psi it made 450whp on 94oct pump gas. then again it doesnt hit peak boost till 6000rpm, but torque holds flat till 9000rpm, maybe more if i wasnt afraid to spin it higher. but this car is a 100% drag car. 

i guess what i am saying is, the 6262 will work great to get the numbers you want, but your car might be quicker with a t3/t4. t3/t4 would be funner on the street, imho. spinning 3rd gear gets boring and frustrating when you want to go forwards not sit in one spot! haha.



bbut i really and truly love my 6262 journal. well worth the $800ish it cost me.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Keep in mind this guy has a VR6, its a 2.8 liter motor, the polar opposite of a 1.6 liter 4 cylinder. 6262 spools very well on a VR6. Heck, we hit 20-30 psi before 6,000 on a 2.0 16v vw engine.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

6262 with .81 for your goal and more for your goal! :thumbup:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Go 6262

i use 6265 on r32 and r36 apps.

.68 t4 shows no choking until your into 500's whp.

-Jeffrey Atwood
United Motorsport


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

6262 should be more than enough for your needs, I'm almost done with my build with one. t4 .81 billet 6262 on a 24v. :beer:


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

so i am sold on the more powerband of the 6262. .68 a/r or .81 ? I dont mind some lag 

Pete


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

.68 will be more fun on the street full boost should be a little before 4k... 

.81 about 4500rpm... 

I can see 20 psi at 4000 on my PT 61 with a .69 on center exhaust housing... 

:beer:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

FYI a local just made 700 AWHP on a talon with the 6262 at like 32 psi. It is an awesome turbo. :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

optiks said:


> so i am sold on the more powerband of the 6262. .68 a/r or .81 ? I dont mind some lag
> 
> Pete


lol lag with a 6262? not happenin bud  get the .96 t4 if you want a slower boost. It will still boost quick and cams or no cams your top end will be amazing. I have the .81 t4 6265 and I think the .96 would have been a better choice but that's just me, I'm a speed junky and these precisions ****ing move!


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

got a 6262 68ar . will get a different turbine housing if it sucks 


and you are crazy dub slug .96 AR is massive


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Remember T3 T4 as far as AR goes. I am a believer that a Vr6 needs an AR of about 1.06 on a T3 and for T4 a .81 AR. Maybe a bit smaller would be ok for the 12v guys.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

i ordered t4 .68 ar


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

optiks said:


> i ordered t4 .68 ar


:thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

optiks said:


> i ordered t4 .68 ar


That's gonna be a fun one!  you'll be very happy with your precision unit. Post pics when you get it! Here's my 6265


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

my billet 6262


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

:thumbup: I love these new precision turbo's! Not only do they look good but, they are cost effective and perform like a mofo!

:beer:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

You do NOT need an anti-surge compressor housing for the Precision 62 when used on any VR6.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

Jefnes3 said:


> You do NOT need an anti-surge compressor housing for the Precision 62 when used on any VR6.
> 
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood



from what I read (which I understand isn't always true), it doesn't affect performance(in terms of robbing power) by having an anti-surge housing. feel free to lemme know if you've noticed in your experience though, im interested now. :beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

but the anti surge option looks so SEXY!!!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Anti-surge is not 'free' in terms of performance.
You cannot move the surge line without ~any consequence.

The surge limit at the compressor doesn't actually change, the houisng simply shorts/shunts the
air a bit. The actual flow thru the compressor is the same but some flow is shorted thru the porting, thus
reducing the output flow requirement of the compressor houisng.
i.e. 
Anti-surge houisng: total compressor flow = shorted air + engine consumption
Standard housing: total compressor flow = engine consumption

When surge occurs the total compressor flow is not enough for the given pressure.
Think: small engine at low rpm at high boost.

This is an internal compressor houisng leak. (think: like a Very Very small DV that is always open)
The 'shorted' air could be used to feed the engine.
This it hurts spool a tad becuase the compressor is always feeding the 'leak'.

Few folks have any hard data... including me.

Look around at other makes of turbo cars for some data.

My suggestion:
Use an anti-surge houisng when: (only when you 'need' it)
you have a smaller motor (think ~2L with the P62 billet)
you use a small turbine houisng (for max spool)

If you run a bigger turbine housing for better top end, you wont be able to spool the turbo into a surge condition anyway. 


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------

